
WhatsApp Is About to Stop Working on Millions of Phones - patagonia
https://www.esquire.com/uk/latest-news/a21741079/whatsapp-is-about-to-stop-working-on-millions-of-phones/
======
MBCook
According to Apteligent iOS 6 and 7 (the lowest versions they track) make up
0.18% of the iOS ecosystem.

Android is MUCH worse. A whole 0.3% of users.

This seems like a pointless article.

~~~
gcb0
in other words, millions doesn't matter because they've become less than some
small percentage? it's still millions.

